# Can’t seem to figure this one out.



## palepainter (Aug 4, 2021)

Picked up this roller today.  Had decent rims.  Painted white with black pinstripes. The numbers and features confuse me a bit and would love some expertise.  Here are some pics.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 4, 2021)

1953 is the year and judging by the second bar I will call this one a DX model and more than likely was a Hornet.


----------



## palepainter (Aug 4, 2021)

tacochris said:


> 1953 is the year and judging by the second bar I will call this one a DX model.



I wouldn’t have come with skip tooth drive, correct?


----------



## tacochris (Aug 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I wouldn’t have come with skip tooth drive, correct?



There is a pretty strong chance it came with a "skip tooth sweetheart" sprocket originally.


----------



## palepainter (Aug 4, 2021)

tacochris said:


> There is a pretty strong chance it came with a "skip tooth sweetheart" sprocket originally.



That’s what was on it.  Non dog legged crank.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> That’s what was on it.  Non dog legged crank.



Yeah thats about right.  Looks like a killer, solid bike too!  Good luck with it!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 4, 2021)

Wouldn't those models have had a welded on kickstand?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2021)

Gordon said:


> Wouldn't those models have had a welded on kickstand?



Sometimes they fell off but I think the very low end bikes didn’t come with one. Bolt on


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2021)

tacochris said:


> 1953 is the year and judging by the second bar I will call this one a DX model and more than likely was a Hornet.



A hornet never used a DX frame.


----------



## palepainter (Aug 4, 2021)

Gordon said:


> Wouldn't those models have had a welded on kickstand?



This is what I thought as well.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 4, 2021)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> A hornet never used a DX frame.




Post war Hornet with a "curved bar" DX frame.  Not created...





Hor


----------



## tacochris (Aug 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> This is what I thought as well.



Ive been down this road before too and thought the same thing but the low end (hornet/spitfire) models didnt have a built-in kickstand and had a regular bolt on style.  I have one at home that really thru me for a loop when I got it home.


----------



## palepainter (Aug 4, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Ive been down this road before too and thought the same thing but the low end (hornet/spitfire) models didnt have a built-in kickstand and had a regular bolt on style.  I have one at home that really thru me for a loop when I got it home.



Thanks for all the help fellas.   This one had chrome fenders on it as well. But who knows what someone has done to it in the past 70 years.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 4, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Thanks for all the help fellas.   This one had chrome fenders on it as well. But who knows what someone has done to it in the past 70 years.



I should also mention that, the Spitfire and Hornet were essentially the same model so at the end of the day it could be a Spitfire because I have seen a few of those with DX frames as well.  Kinda just shot for the easy one first....Lol
I doubt the chrome fenders are original since it had painted rims be stranger things have happened.


----------



## palepainter (Aug 4, 2021)

Im going to Klunk it anyways.  Not going for a resto, but all the information helps.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Post war Hornet with a "curved bar" DX frame.  Not created...
> 
> View attachment 1457609
> Hor



Post war Hornet with a "curved bar" DX frame.  Not created...


tacochris said:


> View attachment 1457609
> Hor



thats not the same frame. That’s a 24 inch bike or J frame or whatever…


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2021)

1953 DX frame, so the bike was originally a Spitfire with the bolt on stand and rolled stem. Two versions were available. I've seen both 1" and 1/2" pitch drive trains on these.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Post war Hornet with a "curved bar" DX frame.  Not created...
> 
> View attachment 1457609
> Hor





The juvenile bikes did use that frame on different models, but the 26 inchers did not.


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 23, 2021)

It’s a spitfire.. 
52 was the last year for the DX. 
53 was the last year for the dx frame on the spitfire..


----------

